# 4870 + Accelero S1 Temperaturproblem



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Hy Leute,hab mir gestern den Accelero S1 Rev.2 Geholt und auf meine 4870 gebaut.

Das Problem ist das die Kühlleistung viel zu gering ist, obwohl ich einen 120er drauf montiert habe.

Ich kann später auch noch ein Bild der Karte machen.

PS: Die Temps sind von gerade einmal 1Min ATI-Tool.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Medina (13. November 2008)

Hast du die rote Platte auch mit abmontiert, bzw hat der Acc auch genug anpressdruck?


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Also rote Platte ist noch drauf.

Den Kühler hatte ich gerade mal runter und die WLP verteilung war auch in Ordnung.

Wenn ich den Anpressdruck erhöhen möchte, müsste ich schon die Plastikabstandshalter zwischen GPU und Kühler kürzen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

Komisch, eigentlich sollte der eine 4870 problemlos kühlen können wenn man einen Lüfter draufsetzt.
Sicher, dass er richtig drauf sitzt und die Kühlfläche auch über der GPU? Die kann man nämlich verschieben, so dass sie richtig sitzt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Jup bin ich mir eigentlich zu 99% sicher, da der WLP Abdruck auf der GPU und dem Kühlkörper gut aussieht.

Das geiles ist auch die VRM wird super gekühlt nur halt die GPU selbst wird abartig heiß.

Die Temps haben sich bei mir auf Last noch nichtmal eingependelt, sprich unendlich steigend.

Bin echt so kurz davor den Referenzkühler wieder drauf zu bauen.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal Bilder machen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

Naja, dass die Temps so schnell steigen kann nur daran liegen, dass der Kühler keinen Kontakt mit der GPU hat. Selbst wenn er passiv läuft dürften die Temps erst nach 5min so heiss werden.


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Jo Shibi, so sehe ich das auch!

Also meiner Meinung nach sieht der WLP Abdruck in Ordnung aus.

Im Moment bin ich echt am Überlegen die Abstandshalter zu kürzen um mehr Anpressdruckk zu haben, aber das kann es ja auch nicht sein.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

So noch ne Frage wo sitzt GPU(MemIO) in der GPU selbst jawohl nicht.

Ich hab zwischen GPU und GPU(MemIO) ca. 22°C Unterschied, daher glaub ich nicht das der Sensor in der GPU selbst sitzt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Alles, was mir im Moment dazu einfällt: Einfach mal die Alu-Kühlkörper weg lassen. Event. drücken die den Accelero etwas weg?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Ne ne, dafür hab ich mir extra 30 Minuten Zeit genommen, die passen perfekt.

Hast du den diese Plastikabstandshalter benutzt boss3D, ich denke mal ja?

MfG DanielX


----------



## kstoeger (13. November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe auch eine Accelero S1 auf meiner Grafikkarte (zwar bloß ne geforce 6600), aber bei mir funktioniert alles 1A.

PS: habe die abstandshalter moniert

kstoeger


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

weniger WLP nutzen würde ich als erste Maßnahme vorschlagen..bist du dir sicher das er nirgens aneckt?


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Ja 100%, ich hab mir echt genug Zeit genommen und hatte den Kühler jetzt schon zweimal runter.

Da eckt nichts an.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

Hem komisch komisch..*überleg*


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Hast du schon mal auf den Kühler gegriffen? Wenn die Graka unter Vollast steht, wird der dann auch spürbar heiß, oder bleibt der trotzdem kühl?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Ja das mit dem fühlen habe ich gemacht und der Kühler wird gerade mal lau Warm.

Ich schätze mal ich kürze die Abstandshalter mal, glaub aber nicht das ich da heute noch Lust zu habe.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2008)

Wenn der Kühler nur lauwarm wird, während die GPU kurz vorm überhitzen steht wird definitiv die Wärme nicht richtig an den Kühler abgegeben.
Mal schauen was rauskommt, wenn du die Abstandshalter gekürzt hast.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Das mit dem Abstandshalter kürzen hab ich mal sein gelassen, da ich gerade kein Werkzeug finde.

Und ich auch nach genauen betrachten eigenltich keinen Grund dafür sehe zu kürzen, da er eigentlich perfekt aufliegt.

Ich bin am überlegen ob nicht vielleicht die Heatpipes des Kühlers kaputt sein könnten.

PS: Hab den gerade noch 2 mal richtig drauf gebaut, aber hilft nichts.

MfG DanielX


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

So langsam tendiere ich immer mehr zu einem einfachen Auslesefehler ...

Schon mal die Temp. mit anderen Tools ausgelesen? GPU-Z zum Beispiel?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2008)

selbst wenn meine Gpu im idle passiv mit dem S1 so um 35°C rumtrödelt,ist der Kühlkörper lauwarm,sprich er hat ist eine gute Wärmeübertragung zu gange.
Bei deiner Gpu sollte der Kühler sehr viel mehr als merkbar warm werden
Evt wirklich ein auslesefehler


----------



## DanielX (13. November 2008)

Ne ne, ich nehm ja keine andere Software wie vorher. (GPU-Z, Everrest, etc.)

Und ich denke mal wenn die Karte wegschmiert muss ich noch nicht mal sehen das der MemIO bei ca. 98°C ist.

Ich vermute halt es könnte auch irgendein Verarbeitungfehler sein.

Denn ich bin auch eigentlich nicht zu blöd um so einen Kühler anzubringen!

MfG DanielX


----------



## DanielX (14. November 2008)

Super, ich habe jetzt die Abstandshalter um ca. 2-3mm gekürtzt und die Temps haben sich trotzdem nicht verbessert, siehe Anhang.

Und wohlgemerkt das ganze hier beim Standarttakt.

Die Alu-Kühlkörper habe ich auch mal abgemacht aber da ändert sich auch nichts.

Kann ich sonst irgendwas noch falsch gemacht haben, weil wenn nicht muss ja der Kühler kaputt sein?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Shibi (14. November 2008)

Was soll denn an einem Kühler kaputt sein? Das ist im grunde genommen ein Metallklotz, der auf der Grafikkarte aufliegt und die Wärme aufnimmt. Da kann nicht viel "kaputt" sein. Zumindest nichts, was man nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht.

mfg, shibi


----------



## alpenpoint (24. November 2008)

Deinen Bildern nach zu Urteilen machst du nichts falsch

Also wir haben den Accelero GPU Kühler auch montiert (aber ohne rote Grundplatte) und seitdem Probleme mit Grafikfehler und Abstürzen. 
Habe jetzt aber gesehen dass die rote Grundplatte drauf muß und nicht die mitgelieferten Alukühler für den VRam. Werde heute Abend die rote Platte montiern und probieren ob die Abstürze verschwinden und die Temperaturen passen.

lg,


----------



## klefreak (24. November 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich nehm ja keine andere Software wie vorher. (GPU-Z, Everrest, etc.)
> 
> Und ich denke mal wenn die Karte wegschmiert muss ich noch nicht mal sehen das der MemIO bei ca. 98°C ist.
> 
> ...



gibts nicht bei den neuen HD4xxx Karten probleme mit der Temp.auslesung wenn kein lüfter an der Graka angeschlossen ist??

--> steck mal den originallüfter an, so das die grafikkarte zwar den neuen Accelereo als kühler hat, aber vom lüfter ein Tachosignal bekommt.

mfg Klemens


----------



## Bigyeti (24. November 2008)

Die Heatpipes könnten kaputt sein, kann mich bei PCGH an nen Xigmatek Kühler erinnern wo die defekt waren.


----------



## aurionkratos (24. November 2008)

Merkst du den, dass der S1 schon relativ warm wird? Hab den auf ner 4870, die GPU geht selbst OCed nicht über 50°, nur die SpaWas kommen auch mal an/über die 100°. Der Kühler sollte relativ warm werden.


----------



## Shibi (24. November 2008)

> Die Heatpipes könnten kaputt sein, kann mich bei PCGH an nen Xigmatek Kühler erinnern wo die defekt waren.


Naja, dass mal eine kaputt ist kann passieren, aber es müssten ja alle 4 defekt sein, das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die einzige Möglichkeit dafür wäre ein Seriendefekt, und das würde schon längst bekannt sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (24. November 2008)

Das mit dem Lüfter hatte ich mir sogar auch schon mal gedacht aber leider nicht ausprobiert.

Aber nur weil die Temp falsch ausgelesen wird dürfte die ja nicht abschmieren.

Werde das die Tage aber mal probieren, nur im Moment kann ich den Kühler echt net sehen.^^

Und das mit defekter Heatpipe werde ich mal mit ner 8800GT vom Kolegen untersuchen.

Wenn ie dann auch zu heiß wird liegts am Kühler selbst.

MfG DanielX


----------



## alpenpoint (26. November 2008)

Hi,

wir haben unseren "Montagefehler" behoben und die rote Platte zusätzlich zum Accelero S1 montiert.
Seitdem keine Abstürze mehr unterm spielen. 

lg, Alpi


----------



## PhilAd (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meiner graka auch den stock kühler entfernt und den accelero s1 draufgepackt.
rote platte habe ich wieder montiert und den accelero draufgetan ... die wärmeleitpaste passt bei mir auch perfekt auf die gpu nach einmaligem kontrollieren.

gpu-z zeigt mir 20% fan speed an obwohl keienr angeschlossen ist und bei den umdrehungen werden mir 1rpm ausgegeben.
die temp liegt bei mir idle bei 35-40grad ... 15-20grad unter der vom stock lüfter 

sobald ich die gpu auf 99% bringe (bei spielen kommt das ja eher seltener vor, dass dies länger andauert) mittels ati tray tool steigt die temp im sekundentakt.
als GPU MEMIO (ich weiß leider nicht genau was das ist an der GPU) die 100Grad binnen 1min erreicht hat hab ich abgebrochen ... nachem ich hier grad gelesen hab, das bei nicht angeschlossenem lüfter ein auslesefehler vorliegt, hab ich es mal drauf ankommen lassen ... bei 120°C ging meine grafikkarte ohne zum glück schaden genommen zu haben aus.

im übrigen hab ich die HIS HD4870 Turbo

wie kann es sein, das die temp im idle niedriger ist, aber sobald last draufgeht, der kühler das nicht geregelt bekommt?
aufliegend hab ich 2x noiseblocker x1 die auch laufen. Ich verstehe das nicht


----------



## alpenpoint (26. November 2008)

Der Accelero S1 ist eigentlich für die 4870 nicht spezifiziert und ohne Lüfter wirst du nicht genug Wärme abführen können.

lg,


----------



## DanielX (26. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es genau so, Idle sieht gut aus und unter Last schmiert sie weg.

PS: Ich hatte einen Lüfter montiert und noch zwei 120er im Gehäuseboden.

MfG DanielX


----------



## lordraphael (26. November 2008)

Also ich hab bei meiner 4870 keine Probleme mit dem S1.
Das entscheidende bei der 4870 ist nicht die Gpu zu kühlen was mit dem s1 ja kein großes Problem darstellt sondern die Spannungswandler zu kühlen (vitec chip und die beiden anderen großen daneben)
Ich hab dafür den beim s1 mitgelieferten Spannungswandler Kühler den man ja durch die rotte Platte weglassen kann zu zugesägt das er exakt in die Reihe der Spannugswandler passt seitem sind die temps der spannungswandler selbts unter last um die 70° und die Karte läuft absolut stabil, es ist sogar noch spielraum für übertaktungen.

mfg
lord


----------



## PhilAd (26. November 2008)

meine vddc temps, etc. sind super ... lediglich meine gpu und dort speziell die MEMIO die eh immer höher liegt, rasen unter last in die höhe.

wäre es schlimm die abstandhalter wegzulassen???

und warum kühlt er die gpu im idle so gut? und unter last praktisch 0 ?


EDIT:

habe nochmal alles auseinander gebaut.
Habe mir mal die Abstandshalter genau angesehen ... die sind wenn man sie aufliegt doppelt so hoch wie die gpu und das drumm herum bei mir. Habe sie mal weggelassen und stattdessen etwas größere unterlegscheiben als isolator benutzt ... hätte ich nicht gedacht, denn der abdruck der wärmeleitpaste auf der gpu war deutlich.
Nach einem testlauf mit ATI-Tray + GPU-Z kam die gpu unter lasst auf 42 Grad und MEMIO auf 56 Grad ... VDDC lag bei knappen 80 Grad


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2008)

Also ich muss gestehen, ich habe meinen Accelero nicht selber montiert, aber mein Händler hat die Rote Platte weggelassen! Wozu auch, für die Rams sowie die Spawas sind Kühlkörper dabei, 2x120mm auf den Accelero und es passt.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=furzt0d.jpg

Mal ein Bild meiner Temps...mit Accelero ohne rote platte...


----------



## PhilAd (26. November 2008)

meine VDDC temp liegt 10°C unter deiner ... ich denke das die rote platte kein nachteil ist 

habe 2x noiseblocker X1 auf dem kühler sitzen.

meien graka ist ach übertaktet


----------



## Xion4 (27. November 2008)

Naja, sie bleiben selbst bei OC bei max 100-105 grad, was deutlich geringer ist als mit dem Stock Kühler. Also somit im grünen Bereich. Meine beiden 120mm drehen aber auch nur zwischen 500 und 600rpm...ich denke ich kann damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## Insertcity (27. November 2008)

Hallo, 

wollte kein neuen beitrag aufmachen habe mir den ACCELERO S1 (das Lüfter modul auch) auch gekauft und will ihn auf eine Sapphire HD4850 PCX Grafikkarte PCI-E 512MB DDR3 TV-Out DVI packen hat jemand erfahrung damit was ich beachten muss habe das was lordraphael gesagt mit dem sägen auch schon gehört .
Tips wären sehr nett. Danke im Vorraus.

Mfg Insertcity


----------



## alpenpoint (27. November 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Also ich muss gestehen, ich habe meinen Accelero nicht selber montiert, aber mein Händler hat die Rote Platte weggelassen! Wozu auch, für die Rams sowie die Spawas sind Kühlkörper dabei, 2x120mm auf den Accelero und es passt.
> 
> abload.de - Bilderupload
> 
> Mal ein Bild meiner Temps...mit Accelero ohne rote platte...



Ja die mitgelieferten Kühlkörper hatten wir auch drauf aber die kühlten nicht genug!
Mit der roten Platte passts!
Siehe hier:
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Radeon HD 4870: Grafikkarten-Kühler Accelero S1 & Scythe Musashi im Test - Accelero S1, Arctic Cooling, Scythe Musashi, Test, Review, HD 4870, AMD

lg, Alpi


----------



## Maxibition (27. November 2008)

Insertcity schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte kein neuen beitrag aufmachen habe mir den ACCELERO S1 (das Lüfter modul auch) auch gekauft und will ihn auf eine Sapphire HD4850 PCX Grafikkarte PCI-E 512MB DDR3 TV-Out DVI packen hat jemand erfahrung damit was ich beachten muss habe das was lordraphael gesagt mit dem sägen auch schon gehört .
> Tips wären sehr nett. Danke im Vorraus.
> ...


 
Hat die Refenzdesign?
Wenn ja sollte es kein Problem sein.
Ich habe den beigelegten SpaWa Kühler über eine Reihe Rams gemacht und die somit übrigen Ram Kühler auf die Spawas.
Alles kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Insertcity (27. November 2008)

Puh keine ahnung bin noch nicht zuhause habs nicht vor mir 
eine frage hab ich dann doch noch wieso die Spawa auf die Rams und anderst rum?^^


----------



## Insertcity (27. November 2008)

also hab nun den Kühler gewechselt Kühler an sich hat wunderbar funktioniert von 81 C° auf 31C°.
Aber die Kleinen Ram kühler ect kleben absolut bescheiden habs mit Radiergummi sauber gemacht aber das is ne ganz heikle sache
nicht so der hit


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. November 2008)

ja die dinger kleben echt fürn ar***.
habe die speicher steine auch stundenlang abgerieben bis diese schmiere unten war.
nehm jetzt mx2 paste, die richtige menge und die dinger bekommt man kaum noch ab.
hatte erst angst das sie mir bei hitze abgehen, aber nach 5 tagen ist die paste so zäh das ich sogar ne lan damit wagen würde.

mfg


----------



## Insertcity (27. November 2008)

die paste hab ich mir auch gekauft und für die gpu genutzt werd ich bei gelegenheit anwenden 
will eh ne wasserkühlung in naher zukunft^^


----------



## Shibi (27. November 2008)

Die MX2 als Kleber verwenden? Es gibt immer wieder etwas neues.


----------



## Thosch (28. November 2008)

Hat schon mal jemand Wärmeleit-KLEBER probiert ?


----------



## Mister-No (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir zeigt GPU-Z immer eine GPU-Temp (MEM-IO) von mindestens 102 Grad im Idle an.

Ich habe die  PowerColor 4870 mit AC Accelero TwinTurbo.

Wie erkenne ich die MEM-IO Bausteine auf der Platine, damit ich mir bessere Kühlmaßnahmen überlegen kann?

Gruß

Mister-No.


Nachtrag: hat sich bereits geklärt. Die Heatpipe stieß auf der einen Seite an einen Speicherkühler; dardurch lag der PGU-Kühler nicht gerade auf dem Prozessor. Nach der Korrektur habe ich jetzt max. 72 Grad. Alles o.k..


ein schönen Sonntag 

Mister-No


----------



## Achi (25. Februar 2009)

Kann mir einer bitte sagen, wie ich die rote Platte vom Referenzlüfter abbekommen?

Ich glaube, die ist verleimt oder Superman hat die Schrauben festgezogen (4780 von HIS). Die 3 Schrauben am Lüfter konnte ich abbekommen, die restlichen 5 schaff ich nicht mal, wenn ich eine Zange als Hilfe nehme.
Ich bin echt in Not, da mein zZ Lieblingsspiel nach 10 Minuten mir den PC neustartet!

Nachtrag: besseren Schraubenzieher gefunden - geschaft.... peinlich.


----------

